# I'm gutted too!



## MMUK (15 Oct 2013)

Missed out on this thanks to my job :evil: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290992959018?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

It sold for 99p


----------



## Woodchips2 (15 Oct 2013)

Bet the seller was gutted too!! 99p   
Regards Keith


----------



## RogerP (15 Oct 2013)

It actually says _"This listing was ended by the seller because the item was sold."_ which is not the same thing as selling it for the 99p bid. Either the seller killed the auction because it wasn't reaching the price hope for (probable) or it was genuinely sold off auction (doubtful).


----------



## MMUK (15 Oct 2013)

Ah. I knew it was finishing sometime this evening but work got in the way. Then I got a text alert from eBay saying it had finished


----------

